# Where to get this CO2 adapter for cheaper?



## hsumao (Oct 15, 2009)

Just for clarification...
This adapter needs to convert a 20oz paintball tank to a Hydor disposable cartridge regulator.
The Hydor regulator can use Hydor brand 74g cartridge, ebay 68g bike tire inflating cartridge, or Williams Brewing 45g cartridge...
I hope this additional information would help.
Thanks.
:red_mouth


----------



## AirBeezy (Nov 26, 2010)

There's two ways u could do it. Your looking at the first one. The second one may be just as expensive. 

Check I&I sports for a co2 on/off. I think that runs about 7 bucks. Then you can just go to home depot for the rest of your fittings ie, reducers, plugs. But the cost will be close to the fitting you a looking at. 

Good luck mate.


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 2, 2008)

The Williams Brewing option is the best option I have seen. I have looked into it before and at that time the Williams Brewing option wasn't even there.


----------



## ridewake210 (Jan 12, 2007)

Dang, that little booger is expensive, $145


----------



## hsumao (Oct 15, 2009)

ridewake210 said:


> Dang, that little booger is expensive, $145


You mean the Hydor system?
Actually I bought a used one without the gauges for like $35, so it's not too bad.


----------



## hsumao (Oct 15, 2009)

yikesjason said:


> The Williams Brewing option is the best option I have seen. I have looked into it before and at that time the Williams Brewing option wasn't even there.


I agree with you.
That adapter looks very neat and well made.
Just wondering, has anyone used this type of adapter before?
$30 isnt cheap for a small piece of metal like that, you know...


----------



## hsumao (Oct 15, 2009)

AirBeezy said:


> There's two ways u could do it. Your looking at the first one. The second one may be just as expensive.
> 
> Check I&I sports for a co2 on/off. I think that runs about 7 bucks. Then you can just go to home depot for the rest of your fittings ie, reducers, plugs. But the cost will be close to the fitting you a looking at.
> 
> Good luck mate.


Thanks for the info!
Sometimes I just wish I was a handy person so I could save myself a lot of trouble finding pre-made stuff to suit my needs...
(Sorry I have no idea what is reducer or plug... urg...:icon_conf)


----------



## AirBeezy (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm away, but when I get back to the house tomorrow I'll take some picks for ya of exactly what you need. Then you can show the "helpful" people at home depot. When I asked this one guy there about these fittings he told me it wasn't possible to do what I wanted to do. So I just asked him to show me where the brass fittings were.


----------



## hockey9999 (Nov 21, 2010)

AirBeezy, are you saying that you managed to adapt a paintball canister to the Hydor system? 

I am in the process of trying to figure out how use a paintball tank with the new Fluval 88g system. I suspect that whatever you came up with should work for me as well. Fortunately I am fairly handy and already have several ideas going through my head, using that adapter or a similar one being one of them, though I prefer to DIY things. 

Subscribing.


----------



## AirBeezy (Nov 26, 2010)

Ok... I haven't connected to that specific regulator. Maybe I was wrong in assuming. When I saw that the straight paintball adapter first mentioned would work, I assumed that the co2 on/off would work. 

I haven't got back home yet to get pics. Prolly this afternoon.


----------



## jczernia (Apr 16, 2010)

Hydor green NRG co2 system is made for paintball tanks. New it comes with an adapter b/c Hydor will tall you that some bottles come with different threads??
I have 6+ tanks different makes and I did not see any difference in threads.
To be honest this thing sucks I hate it, you cant set the bubble rate if your life depended on it . Hydor customer service is worthless they make you feel like it is your problem for buying there stuff. I called them with the co2 and heater and all I got was bunch of BS. Will never buy any Hydor product.


----------



## hockey9999 (Nov 21, 2010)

I think the OP must have or been referring to the other Hydor kit that uses these disposable canisters which appear to be similar to the canisters used with the Fluval, ADA and Pierce kits. 

http://www.bigalsonline.com/Green-NRG-Disposable-Co2-Cartridge_9643009_82.html?green=15557273731


----------



## AirBeezy (Nov 26, 2010)

Is the threads on the regulator 1/8"?


----------



## sailnut (Nov 26, 2010)

I saw another thread here were someone was suggesting that a cheap BB gun to paintball adapter would work. There was a link to a source which advertised the adapter as having an 88G compatible male thread. If this adapter works it will be possible to use the excellent Fluval regulator with cheap 20oz Paintball tanks.


----------



## hsumao (Oct 15, 2009)

AirBeezy said:


> Is the threads on the regulator 1/8"?


I am not sure about the regulator but the cartridge it uses is "standard 5/8-18 male NPT threads".
Again, thank you AirBeezy for your help.
:icon_smil


----------



## hsumao (Oct 15, 2009)

hockey9999 said:


> I think the OP must have or been referring to the other Hydor kit that uses these disposable canisters which appear to be similar to the canisters used with the Fluval, ADA and Pierce kits.
> 
> http://www.bigalsonline.com/Green-NRG-Disposable-Co2-Cartridge_9643009_82.html?green=15557273731


 
Yes I am referring to the Hydor kit uses disposable canisters.

And about Hydor customer service, I had totally different experience.
I bought this kit used for cheap ($35) on ebay, but then found out there was a leak in the valve.
I called Hydor customer service to see if they could help me troubleshoot even though I had no original receipt or anything.
If I remember correctly, the person I talked to was Mike.
Mike was surprisingly very nice and helpful to offer me a replacement for free.
All I needed to do was sending the leaking one back to them, and few days later I received my replacement.
The replacement I got is not new of course, but its modified with a needle valve!








How cool is that right?
I am not any CO2 equipment expert, but this valve has been working great for me.
Maybe I was lucky, the only time I dealt with Hydor had wonderful result and now I am a very happy customer.
:icon_surp


----------



## hsumao (Oct 15, 2009)

sailnut said:


> I saw another thread here were someone was suggesting that a cheap BB gun to paintball adapter would work. There was a link to a source which advertised the adapter as having an 88G compatible male thread. If this adapter works it will be possible to use the excellent Fluval regulator with cheap 20oz Paintball tanks.


You mean this?
http://www.amazon.com/88g-Gun-Air-Tank-Adapter/dp/B003BMEW9E/ref=pd_bxgy_sg_text_b
I am not familier with Fluval regulator so I dont know if this would work for you.
But I know this one would not work for Hydor adapter/regulator because the threads is different.


----------



## hockey9999 (Nov 21, 2010)

I can only assume that the threads on the Fluval and Hydor disposable canisters are the same. I cant imagine companys going through the trouble of designing proprietary threads/systems, it would be fat too expensive for them. 

With that said, the Walmart by me sells an adapter that does the reverse of what we want, converts an 88g airgun tank to paintball tank threads so you can use a disposable cartridge on a paintball gun. My plan is to take my Fluval canister to Walmart (And hope they dont think I am bringing a bomb in the store with me) and see if it threads into that adapter. If it does, any of the adapters we have been talking about should work for us. 

I probably wont have time to do it till Friday or next week but I will let everyone know how it goes.


----------



## hsumao (Oct 15, 2009)

hockey9999 said:


> I can only assume that the threads on the Fluval and Hydor disposable canisters are the same. I cant imagine companys going through the trouble of designing proprietary threads/systems, it would be fat too expensive for them.
> 
> With that said, the Walmart by me sells an adapter that does the reverse of what we want, converts an 88g airgun tank to paintball tank threads so you can use a disposable cartridge on a paintball gun. My plan is to take my Fluval canister to Walmart (And hope they dont think I am bringing a bomb in the store with me) and see if it threads into that adapter. If it does, any of the adapters we have been talking about should work for us.
> 
> I probably wont have time to do it till Friday or next week but I will let everyone know how it goes.


The reason I believe the threads is different is because the "top"(where contacts the regulator) of 88g cartridge seems to "stick out" a little more than Hydor cartidges.
But again, I could be wrong since I have never measured or tried the 88g cartridge.
Good luck on your trip to Walmart and please keep us updated.
If would be cool if that 88g airgun adapter works!
:icon_smil


----------



## hockey9999 (Nov 21, 2010)

That was definitely the first thing I noticed as well. If the threads are the same I don't see that being an issue. The seal is going to be made when the top of the cartridge comes in contact with the o-ring in the regulator. As long as there are enough threads below that to screw it in securely, which there should be, it should be fine. 

Since this is all speculation at this point, I am going to stop getting my hopes up until I am able to try it. 

I am committed to figuring this out though, it will piss me off way too much if I don't!

Walmart also sells a 2-pack of 88g disposable cartridges for $10 that have a very similar "top" to the adapter on Amazon. Worst case, I will buy them and see if they fit (Especially since Walmart will take just about anything back, just in case they don't work ), they could be a good alternative in the mean time... And if they fit, the adapter will definitely fit.


----------



## mulm (Jun 3, 2010)

hsumao said:


> I agree with you.
> That adapter looks very neat and well made.
> Just wondering, has anyone used this type of adapter before?
> $30 isnt cheap for a small piece of metal like that, you know...


I use one. Spendy...but worth every penny considering the very few alternatives.


----------



## AirBeezy (Nov 26, 2010)

I would take this regulator into HD and see what the threads are. Then we can be sure how to get this hooked up.


----------



## hockey9999 (Nov 21, 2010)

This was just posted in another thread.. Not good.. 

If those tanks dont fit, then none of the 'paintball' adapters' we have been talking about will work. Maybe the one from the brewing shop though, unfortunately there is only 1 way to find that out.. 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/122730-pierce-co2-system.html



hanikai said:


> I wish I had gotten a paintball setup to start with.
> 
> There are disposable paintball tanks at wallmart ($11 for 2 x 88 gram tanks) which would be PERFECT, and the thread looks so similar, that I bought the tanks without checking.. now that I have them at home, I realize that the thread is soo close, but the spacing of each thread is minutely wider.. what I mean, is that the tank fits, diameter wise, but the thread does not quite match. Has anyone found out whether there's an adapter that would solve this? Or, could I just force it on with a wrench?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## hsumao (Oct 15, 2009)

hockey9999 said:


> This was just posted in another thread.. Not good..
> 
> If those tanks dont fit, then none of the 'paintball' adapters' we have been talking about will work. Maybe the one from the brewing shop though, unfortunately there is only 1 way to find that out..
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/122730-pierce-co2-system.html


Lol someone please bite the bullet and try it out for us!
:help::help::help::help::help:
Actually I gave in and ordered the adapter from Williams Brewing.
Once I test it, I will post the result.
But still, I am hoping I could find another option for my other disposable cartridge type regulator...


----------



## hockey9999 (Nov 21, 2010)

Out of curiosity, which other regulator besides the Hydor do you have that takes disposable canisters? Just trying to figure out if all of these regulators with the 88g canisters have different threads or not...


----------



## sailnut (Nov 26, 2010)

As best I can determine only the Fluval uses 88g cartridges. The other systems are using close to but differing volumes in their canisters. 

Since (apparently) the Fluval is using a standard 88g cartridge and the adapters should work with them.

The other systems are which not using standard 88g tanks and are non compatible.


----------



## sailnut (Nov 26, 2010)

Not easily answered. All the sites that offered any information in respect to the 88g cartridges were quoting a peculiar metric thread as the universal standard for 88G cartridges. Every post (US) regarding an adapter quoted something in inches. Since the adapters are almost always advertised as 88g parts. It follows that they conform to the European origin and would feature metric threads.
Would 88g cartridges come in 2 different flavors? 

Someone with a Fluval regulator which demonstrability accepts the 88g part will have to secure an American sourced bottle and find out.

My feeling is that since most of the paint ball activity and associated hardware originates in the US. Its difficult understand why the hardware would be produced a inch and metric versions. To me it seems likely that all 88g cartridges are identical. But who knows?


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

Sailnut,

The Fluval kit is actually a rebranded Ista Waterplant kit. Here's a comparison:

Fluval:









Waterplant:









Ista is Chinese in origin, so there is a possibility that they might not fit standard 88g North American canisters.

I do intend on trying my Fluval regulator on an 88g canister in the nearby future whenever I have time. I'll post the results when I do.


----------



## hockey9999 (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm not sure that they are exactly the same.. 

According to the GLA website, the waterplant kit uses a 95g cartridge. It also says that it is compatible with the pierce disposable canisters. 

http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/complete-co2-systems/waterplant-co2-system-premium.html

They also say that the pierce replacement canisters are 95g as well. 

http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/complete-co2-systems/co2-replacement-cartridges.html

And it looks like the Hydor ones are 74g??

http://www.marineandreef.com/NRG_CO2_Disposable_Cartridge_74_gm_Hydor_p/rhy00423.htm

This is getting too confusing! 

I will definitely buy the walmart 88g canisters and give them a try as soon as I can.


----------



## sailnut (Nov 26, 2010)

A check on EBAY search discloses that a 95g tank has a 5/8 X 16UNF thread.

Several sources indicate that an 88g cartridge has an m16 X 1.5. thread.

I do not know if their is an equivalency here or not.


----------



## hsumao (Oct 15, 2009)

hockey9999 said:


> Out of curiosity, which other regulator besides the Hydor do you have that takes disposable canisters? Just trying to figure out if all of these regulators with the 88g canisters have different threads or not...


Its a "Up Aqua" brand regulator with attached solenoid.
My friend bought it from Asia and gave it to me as gift.
It uses exact the same disposable cartridge as the Hydor one.


----------



## Cento (Apr 7, 2010)

Has this place been brought up yet.....?

http://www.adaptall.com/


I'm still looking through the site myself, but seems promising....


----------



## sailnut (Nov 26, 2010)

A GOOGLE search against the argument" M16 x1.5" discloses that foam fire extinguishers use an 88g bottle of CO2 to produce/eject the foam. 

It's possible that a fire extinguisher merchant would stock and sell the 88g cartridges cheaply.


----------



## sailnut (Nov 26, 2010)

hanikai said:


> Hmm.. I don't think that's the issue here. We can already get the 88g cartridges cheap from Walmart. It's just that they won't fit most of these regulators...


 Actualy I am taking another tack here. .. Fluval is aiming their product at those with 20/40 gallon tanks (not all that big) Not many of these will be hi-light tanks so a great deal of CO2 is not necesseary. In addtion (given a 12 hour/day photo period you only run the apparatus 10 hrs/day.at a low bubble count. An 88g CO2 bottle will proably last a long time under such circumstances. In fact the consumption MAY be low enough to make them a totaly viable proposition.


----------



## sailnut (Nov 26, 2010)

I don't think your question can be definitively answered. We all agree that a well setup tank will run with or without CO2. The addition of CO2 sort of jump-starts the growth rate of the plant. It's by definition an artificial stimulus. The only way one can find CO2 injection in nature is via volcanic activity.

Therefore (to me anyway) the amount of CO2 you elect to inject is a function of your wishes in response to accelerating plant growth.

I reduced my photo-period and light intensity because I felt that my plants were growing to rapidly and in a sense I found it disturbing. Others of course see it differently.

To me anyway this whole CO2 injection business is a curiosity based endeavor. It seemed that the Fluval was the cheapest best engineered injection system so I bought it. After I run it for a couple of months I will make a decision regarding a long time commitment.


----------



## hsumao (Oct 15, 2009)

I received my Williams Brewing adapter today and had some very interesting result...

1. It does NOT fit Hydor regulator. The diameter of this adapter is too big to fit into Hydor. 

2. It DOES fit UpAqua regulator. However, the male threading part on adapter seems to be too long, so the very last thread would be left outside of the regulator when attached. I assume this should be ok? :icon_roll

These two regulators use the same disposable cartridge, but turned out they actually have different diameter?


----------



## Damian (Jun 17, 2009)

Has anyone tried that Williams Brewing Adaptor with this leland reg? I want to get it but would like some positive testimonials before shelling out the $30.


----------



## hsumao (Oct 15, 2009)

hanikai said:


> Yes, even with the Up Aqua cartridges, you can see a few of the threads after it's screwed in. That would be fine I think??
> 
> Are you absolutely certain that this fits the UpAqua regulator? The reason I ask, is that the 88g tanks look like theu would fit, and even holding them up against the UpAqua cartridge, the threads look identical.. but they are every so slightly different. So, have you actually screwed the adapter into the regulator and it goes on easily?
> 
> ...


I got the adapter from the link you have up there.
I screwed it into my UpAqua regulator and it fits nicely.
However, I have not mounted it on a paintball tank to test it out.
I will try post pic and test result later when I get the chance to.


----------



## hsumao (Oct 15, 2009)

hanikai said:


> And... so do you have both a Hydor, and a Pierce system? Can you confirm that the Hydor and Pierce disposable cartridges are NOT interchangeable?


I have the Hydor but not Pierce, so I cant confirm this one for you.
All I know now is Hydor and UpAqua cartridges ARE interchangeable but the Williams Brewing adapter only fits on UpAqua.
It looks like UpAqua has slightly larger diameter than Hydor.


----------



## hsumao (Oct 15, 2009)

Damian said:


> Has anyone tried that Williams Brewing Adaptor with this leland reg? I want to get it but would like some positive testimonials before shelling out the $30.


I believe the Williams Brewing adapter is made for this Leland regulator.
On Williams Brewing website, this Leland regulator is refered as "mini regulator", and this adapter is "mini regulator adapter".
I could be wrong, but you can take a look at Williams Brewing website or maybe shoot them a email for confirmation.


----------



## sailnut (Nov 26, 2010)

<A check on EBAY search discloses that a 95g tank has a 5/8 X 16UNF thread.

Several sources indicate that an 88g cartridge has an m16 X 1.5. thread.>

The 2 threads sizes in question are listed above. One is metric, the other is English. If you convert to the same units you will find that they are very close in size. 

I have the Fluval regulator which is chrome plated. The cartridge threads are rougly finished and its tough to screw the 88g cartridge in. Proably the same sitution prevails on yours.

If I was to guess I would say that the Williams adapter is actually for an 88G regulator but loose the thread tolerances on your 2 regulators are loose enough to allow the adapter to screw into one of them.


----------



## sailnut (Nov 26, 2010)

I screwed the 88g into the Fluval by hand. I do not have strong grip. I would not use a wrench to screw in the cartridge. 

What you might try... back out the cartridge and check the thread on the regulator and the cartridge. If there are no signs of abrasion (expect polishing) I would apply some silicon lubricant and try again. You might have to do this a couple of times because you are cleaning the threads. On my regulator the threads were very rough. They should have been cleaned up by the mfg before the item was shipped.

I cannot comment on the condition of the threads now. Once the cartridge is punctured there is no way of removing it without losing the entire CO2 charge.


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 2, 2008)

I ordered the adapter from Williams Brewing tonight for my leland. Does anyone know if I will need an on/off valve for the paintball tank, or will the adapter work with the pin valve?


----------



## hsumao (Oct 15, 2009)

I am surprised this thread is still alive...

Ok, first to yike...
Williams Brewing adapter does not need on/off valve.
It would be cartirdge type regulator-adapter-paintball tank.

Second to hanikai...
I have the same 20oz paintball tank from Amazon.com and it works fine.
As long as your ISTA regulator fits the adapter, it should be ok.

Hopefully I am somewhat helpful.


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks Hsumao.


----------



## Cento (Apr 7, 2010)

The pitch may look the same, but from the picture, the diameters look different... That'll make all the difference.. Even "fifty thou" (.05 of an inch which is hard to see), can make a big difference.


----------



## SHMaRiM (Apr 21, 2010)

i got an adapter for a paintball gun tank that i used before i bought my 5 gallon. $20 and i'll ship it to you. I may have to find it first though haha.


----------



## Clare12345 (Dec 20, 2008)

Did anyone see this ~$40 paintball pressurized CO2 setup? 
This is the one I'm getting. 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/115850-paintball-co2-injection-diy-setup.html


----------



## sailnut (Nov 26, 2010)

Cento said:


> The pitch may look the same, but from the picture, the diameters look different... That'll make all the difference.. Even "fifty thou" (.05 of an inch which is hard to see), can make a big difference.


The pitch is not the same notice how the misalignment increases from bottom to top. Also the thread on cartridge is much better machined.


----------



## sailnut (Nov 26, 2010)

hanikai said:


> Yeah I did notice that. That's why I posted the picture.. to see if they could be the "same",)technically, but with some variable, because it's made by a different company, or some reason like that.
> Could the same size thread vary that much, from company to company, or should they be exact?
> Thanks!


The diameter can vary slightly the pitch has to be right on.


----------



## sailnut (Nov 26, 2010)

hanikai said:


> Excellent news! the adapter fits. I couldn't wait, so I went to my lfs and tried it. that means it will certainly fit the pierce systems, and most likely git every other mini co2 regulator.
> 
> Next concern... I had not thought about this until now. Can anyone tell me if a 20oz paintball tank has more pressure than the 95 g disposable cartridges that most of these mini regulators use, and if so, will the mini regulators be able to handle the pressure of the paintball tank.. seems like it could be dangerous..


Large or small pressure will be the same.


----------



## hsumao (Oct 15, 2009)

Clare12345 said:


> Did anyone see this ~$40 paintball pressurized CO2 setup?
> This is the one I'm getting.
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/115850-paintball-co2-injection-diy-setup.html


If you dont want to go thru all the trouble building one, you can just buy one for $34.89 from thatpetplace.com
http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/group/4530/product.web
It does not have a needle valve but works fine from 0.5 to 2.5bps for my experience.


----------



## sundragon (Jan 10, 2011)

*Nrg*

Hey Guys, 

I just bought the NRG Executive system - similar to the one hsumao has for $25 used off Craigslist. 

Did the 20 oz Paintball tank work on the Hydor unit? Did it need an adapter. I've tried to read all the posts in this thread and there are a few regulators being thrown around and I couldn't figure out what works


----------



## sundragon (Jan 10, 2011)

hsumao said:


> If you dont want to go thru all the trouble building one, you can just buy one for $34.89 from thatpetplace.com
> http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/group/4530/product.web
> It does not have a needle valve but works fine from 0.5 to 2.5bps for my experience.


This doesn't need a needle valve or would you have to retrofit one? It's a great price if it can be precise and stable. My tank is in the living room and I don't have room for a large tank. If the Hydor unit doesn't take 20 oz tanks then this is a nice alternative. I have a 30 gallon tank. The Hydor's instructions give a 74g cart ~3 months at the proper bubble injection rate - a 20 oz (566g) tank would push that by 7.5x which is 21 plus months - enough not to worry and it's small enough to hide with my setup. 

forgive me for asking but the above threads didn't make it clear if the hydor unit can take the 20 oz or not.


----------



## glndrifts (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi, can I jump in with a quick question? from what I've read so far I can use this adapter.

http://www.williamsbrewing.com/BREWER_S_EDGE_PAINTBALL_MINI__P2656.cfm

on this up-aqua kit. A-149 that uses the 95g disposable cartridge.










Meaning I could use a paintball tank like this?










I'm trying to confirm all of this so I can be confident in making the buy. thank you.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

glndrifts said:


> Hi, can I jump in with a quick question? from what I've read so far I can use this adapter.
> 
> http://www.williamsbrewing.com/BREWER_S_EDGE_PAINTBALL_MINI__P2656.cfm
> 
> ...


I remember asking about this and I dont think itll work. I think the thread sizes are different but I could be wrong.


----------



## glndrifts (Jun 8, 2010)

hsumao said:


> I received my Williams Brewing adapter today and had some very interesting result...
> 
> 1. It does NOT fit Hydor regulator. The diameter of this adapter is too big to fit into Hydor.
> 
> ...


Oh, I assumed i could because of this post. But i'm not sure which up-aqua regulator. ddtran46, Do you have the same kit? if so how did you go about getting more co2 when the included cartridge ran out?


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

glndrifts said:


> Oh, I assumed i could because of this post. But i'm not sure which up-aqua regulator. ddtran46, Do you have the same kit? if so how did you go about getting more co2 when the included cartridge ran out?


I have the same co2 kit but I havent used it yet. Currently I am using a diy paintball co2 system without any problems.

If you buy the adapter please let us know if it will work or not.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Actually I think it should work. Some people stated it fits on the 3rd page.


----------



## Blackstar65 (Sep 12, 2008)

Damian said:


> Has anyone tried that Williams Brewing Adaptor with this leland reg? I want to get it but would like some positive testimonials before shelling out the $30.


Where did you find the Leland reg? I check their site and could not find a alternate distributor.


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 2, 2008)

I picked up several of the leland regulators on ebay about a year and a half ago. I check every once in a while, but I have only seen them one other time. 

If you are willing to pay retail, Williams brewing carries them for $130. You can find them in other stores as part of the leland picnic tap for around $200. But even if you don't want to pay retail, at least you know where they normally get sold so you might guess where you can try to find them used.


----------



## sundragon (Jan 10, 2011)

*it's all so confusing *

I purchased the Hydor CO2 kit and it uses the 74 gram CO2 cartridges that the Leyland regulator uses as well. 

I went online and purchased http://www.williamsbrewing.com/BREWER_S_EDGE_PAINTBALL_MINI__P2656.cfm
This looks very much like the 74 gram thread and the other side neatly fits my 24 oz paintball tank. I am waiting for the 74 gram cart to die before switching out - It should be in the next few days and I can give you an update.

hydor also sent me a bunch of adapters for the regulator when I called them to get some assistance.

The economy is amazing - $24 oz paintball tank was $30 at Sports Authority and they filled it for free - $3.50 refills from now on vs 74 gram Hydor or aftermarket CO2 cart best price of $16 for two - the 24oz tank is 9x the size of a single 74 gram cart and at $3.50 a refill, it's a lot cheaper in the long run.


----------



## sundragon (Jan 10, 2011)

Okay, 74 gram tank died - used the williams paintball mini regulator and I couldn't get it to seal properly with the Hydor adapter. It's thread works fine and it screws all the way in. When I screw in the paintball tank, CO2 starts to leak out of the adapter to regulator not from the paintball to tank connection. Either hand tightening doesn't work or the gasket doesn't line up properly and it doesn't fully seal... I'm trying to figure out how to tighten it further if possible, otherwise it won't work  The instructions for the adapter say do not use teflon tape. ugh - i need to order a bunch of 74 gram carts and reduce the photo op of my tank till i figure this out or I'll have algae coming out of my ears.

Any suggestions?


----------



## bruinhd (Oct 10, 2011)

Instead of spending $27 on a Williams Brew adapter, have you guys considered getting the Hydra Aquatic CO2 paintball adapter for $13 including shipping from Amazon or Ebay?


----------



## sundragon (Jan 10, 2011)

bruinhd said:


> Instead of spending $27 on a Williams Brew adapter, have you guys considered getting the Hydra Aquatic CO2 paintball adapter for $13 including shipping from Amazon or Ebay?


I've not tried that but it is a good option if it works - Try it and let us know.

IMO and based on my first hand experience - You get what you pay for unless you're good at DIY...

I switched to an Atomic diffuser (no bubbles/affect on flow) and Atomic CO2 regulator - The reg is way more expensive but absolutely trouble free and consistent - a huge plus not to have to fiddle with it all the time and not gassing a shoal of fish (Nannostomus mortenthaleri) that cost $10-12 each not including shipping... I love the hobby but not when have to I tinker more than just sit and watch


----------



## Misant (Oct 12, 2011)

bruinhd said:


> Instead of spending $27 on a Williams Brew adapter, have you guys considered getting the Hydra Aquatic CO2 paintball adapter for $13 including shipping from Amazon or Ebay?


It doesn't work. Hydra Aquatics CGA320 threads don't fit the Hydor Green NRG regulator, but it does fit the CO2 tank.


----------

